

BitC is now slighly less than dead. Has anyone else tried to revive? - zitterbewegung
http://github.com/zitterbewegung/bitc
I plan on taking it in a slightly different direction.
First off no i'm going to eventually move it torward C( I don't like C)
Next step is to add more haskell / ML style programming features.
Add a macro system (probably first class)
Suggestions would be nice.
Also try some termite style concurrency.
======
zitterbewegung
I plan on taking it in a slightly different direction. First off no i'm going
to eventually move it torward C( I don't like C) Next step is to add more
haskell / ML style programming features. Add a macro system (probably first
class) Suggestions would be nice. Also try some termite style concurrency. PS
lisp never changes it just mutates.

